# E' tradimento?



## Old kimmy (30 Dicembre 2006)

Dopo alcuni mesi di contatto tramite email e chat con quella che poi è diventata un'amica virtuale, ci siamo affiatati e come cosa naturale ci siamo scambiate fotografie eloquenti, come pure ci siamo masturbati entrambi davanti alla webcam. Secondo voi è tradimento?


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Dicembre 2006)

kimmy ha detto:


> Dopo alcuni mesi di contatto tramite email e chat con quella che poi è diventata un'amica virtuale, ci siamo affiatati e come cosa naturale ci siamo scambiate fotografie eloquenti, come pure ci siamo masturbati entrambi davanti alla webcam. Secondo voi è tradimento?


Dipende ovviamente dalle vostre attuali situazioni relazionali....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Certo non avete preso solo un caffè!


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Dicembre 2006)

Il tuo partner è a conoscenza di tutto?? Condivide con te questi momenti di eros???

Se si, non è tradimento, diversamente, la risposta la conosci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2006)

*Posso?*

Perché?
Che senso ha?
Io mi arrabbierei più per questo che ..per quello che mi è successo...
Beh la risposta è ..è tradimento da ..conigli...inibiti..


----------



## Old kimmy (30 Dicembre 2006)

trottolino ha detto:


> Dipende ovviamente dalle vostre attuali situazioni relazionali....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dal momento che chiedo se è tradimento, significa che siamo entrambi sposati.


----------



## Old kimmy (30 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Il tuo partner è a conoscenza di tutto?? Condivide con te questi momenti di eros???
> 
> Se si, non è tradimento, diversamente, la risposta la conosci






x lancillotto:

si, la partner è a conoscenza di tutto e condivide con me questi momenti di eros, altrimenti non ci saremmo entrambi masturbati davanti alla webcam e non ci saremmo scambiate le foto...


----------



## Old kimmy (30 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Che senso ha?
> Io mi arrabbierei più per questo che ..per quello che mi è successo...
> Beh la risposta è ..è tradimento da ..conigli...inibiti..





x Persa/Ritrovata:

scusa ma non credo affatto che siamo dei conigli... anzi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2006)

*non credo ...*

non credo che tu sia disposto a metterti in discussione anzi credi di condividere un'esperienza altamente erotica e ti eccita farcene partecipi...
Ma *per me* siete patetici..
Amore/sesso/eros sono qualcosa di meglio di masturbarsi davanti una webcam ..ma si vede che la vostra cultura sentimentale ed erotica è quella..
..buon divertimento 

	
	
		
		
	


	







kimmy ha detto:


> x Persa/Ritrovata:
> 
> scusa ma non credo affatto che siamo dei conigli... anzi...


----------



## Old kimmy (30 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> non credo che tu sia disposto a metterti in discussione anzi credi di condividere un'esperienza altamente erotica e ti eccita farcene partecipi...
> Ma *per me* siete patetici..
> Amore/sesso/eros sono qualcosa di meglio di masturbarsi davanti una webcam ..ma si vede che la vostra cultura sentimentale ed erotica è quella..
> ..buon divertimento
> ...






x Persa/Ritrovata:

senza offesa, ma mi sembra che tu sia abbastanza limitata... Voglio farti una domanda: tu che faresti con una persona sposata come te e lontana mille chilometri e entrambi coinvolti sentimentalmente?
Da notare che non è la solita storia di chat o mail, ma qualcosa di profondo...


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Dicembre 2006)

kimmy ha detto:


> x lancillotto:
> 
> si, la partner è a conoscenza di tutto e condivide con me questi momenti di eros, altrimenti non ci saremmo entrambi masturbati davanti alla webcam e non ci saremmo scambiate le foto...


 
Credo che per partner intendesse la moglie e il di lei marito.

Ovvio che se questi non sono a conoscenza è un tradimento. L'esserlo in via virtuale non cambia la sostanza, se dici di provare sentimenti, ricambiati, per questa persona.

E appurato che lo sia, cambierà qualcosa?


----------



## Old kimmy (30 Dicembre 2006)

trottolino ha detto:


> Credo che per partner intendesse la moglie e il di lei marito.
> 
> Ovvio che se questi non sono a conoscenza è un tradimento. L'esserlo in via virtuale non cambia la sostanza, se dici di provare sentimenti, ricambiati, per questa persona.
> 
> E appurato che lo sia, cambierà qualcosa?





x trottolino:

non so proprio se cambierà qualcosa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2006)

*limitata?!*



kimmy ha detto:


> x Persa/Ritrovata:
> 
> senza offesa, ma mi sembra che tu sia abbastanza limitata... Voglio farti una domanda: tu che faresti con una persona sposata come te e lontana mille chilometri e entrambi coinvolti sentimentalmente?
> Da notare che *non è la solita storia di chat o mail, ma qualcosa di profondo...[*/quote]
> Ognuno vive la profondità come vuole e come può...


----------



## Old kimmy (30 Dicembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> kimmy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > x Persa/Ritrovata:
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Dicembre 2006)

kimmy ha detto:


> x lancillotto:
> 
> si, la partner è a conoscenza di tutto e condivide con me questi momenti di eros, altrimenti non ci saremmo entrambi masturbati davanti alla webcam e non ci saremmo scambiate le foto...


 
Scusa, ma per partner intendo tua moglie, non l'altra, ovviamente lei partecipa. Il tradimento lo consumi alle spalle di tua moglie, non dell'amante virtuale


----------



## Old kimmy (30 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Scusa, ma per partner intendo tua moglie, non l'altra, ovviamente lei partecipa. Il tradimento lo consumi alle spalle di tua moglie, non dell'amante virtuale




x lancillotto:

certo, mia moglie come pure il marito della mia amica, non sanno nulla... Per questo chiedo se è tradimento anche se classificato 'virtuale'...


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Dicembre 2006)

kimmy ha detto:


> x lancillotto:
> 
> certo, mia moglie come pure il marito della mia amica, non sanno nulla... Per questo chiedo se è tradimento anche se classificato 'virtuale'...


 
E' un tradimento!

Posso anche dirti che anch'io ho tradito virtualmente mia moglie e ti assicuro che si è incazzata tantissimo quando ho lasciato che lo scoprisse e ho confessato il fatto.

Devi poi considerare anche che un tradimento virtuale, difficilmente non si trasforma in un tradimento reale. Per quanto tempo pensi possa bastare il masturbarsi via web??? Prima o poi il desiderio del contatto fisico prenderà il sopravvento, è fisiologico


----------



## Old kimmy (30 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E' un tradimento!
> 
> Posso anche dirti che anch'io ho tradito virtualmente mia moglie e ti assicuro che si è incazzata tantissimo quando ho lasciato che lo scoprisse e ho confessato il fatto.
> 
> Devi poi considerare anche che un tradimento virtuale, difficilmente non si trasforma in un tradimento reale. Per quanto tempo pensi possa bastare il masturbarsi via web??? Prima o poi il desiderio del contatto fisico prenderà il sopravvento, è fisiologico





x lancillotto:

Non so se ci sarà contatto fisico reale, ma fintanto che resta virtuale io sono dell'idea che non sia tradimento...
Quanto penso possa bastare il masturbarsi tramite cam? Mah... se lo sapessi non mi farei tante domande...


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Dicembre 2006)

kimmy ha detto:


> x lancillotto:
> 
> Non so se ci sarà contatto fisico reale, ma fintanto che resta virtuale io sono dell'idea che non sia tradimento...
> Quanto penso possa bastare il masturbarsi tramite cam? Mah... se lo sapessi non mi farei tante domande...


Kimmy i casi sono due:

1) O di questa presenza reale non te ne può fregar de meno, e allora è come se ti masturbassi per i fatti tuoi e quindi non è tradimento;

2) O ti masturbi per questa, rivolgendo a lei pensieri e sentimenti REALI, e allora è tradimento;

Decidi pure tu!


ps. Anche se non vi masturbaste in cam, ma foste anche solo coinvolti profondamente come dici tu, già sarebbe tradimento: se così non è per te, cosa osta al fatto di dire ai vostri rispettivi che avete questa "profonda amicizia virtuale"?


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Dicembre 2006)

kimmy ha detto:


> x lancillotto:
> 
> certo, mia moglie come pure il marito della mia amica, non sanno nulla... Per questo chiedo se è tradimento anche se classificato 'virtuale'...


 
sembra che tu stia chiedendo assoluzione...
non siamo mica in chiesa...

sei pentito??

EGO TE ABSOLVO in nomine pater...


----------



## Old kimmy (30 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sembra che tu stia chiedendo assoluzione...
> non siamo mica in chiesa...
> 
> sei pentito??
> ...




x dererumnatura:

ma chi chiede assoluzione?... E' solo un motivo di discorso su questo forum...


----------



## Old kimmy (30 Dicembre 2006)

trottolino ha detto:


> Kimmy i casi sono due:
> 
> 1) O di questa presenza reale non te ne può fregar de meno, e allora è come se ti masturbassi per i fatti tuoi e quindi non è tradimento;
> 
> ...






x trottolino:

vedi, dirlo alla mia compagna succederebbe il finimondo perché non capirebbe... O forse capirebbe ed avrebbe ragione lei. Mah... è un grande casino...


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Dicembre 2006)

kimmy ha detto:


> x dererumnatura:
> 
> ma chi chiede assoluzione?... E' solo un motivo di discorso su questo forum...


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


>


 
scusami.....ma ...apprezzo l'apertura con cui sei venuto a raccontarci questa cosa...ma..se è solo per parlare di un argomento..così sul forum...vuol dire che non ti stai facendo pippe mentali..goditi quello che hai vissuto..se non è così..un dubbio che sia tradimento..c'è...

ma io dico....hai una moglie vicino a te...puoi fare all'amore con  lei....
e ti masturbi davanti ad una webcam?


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2006)

*kimmy*

Guarda che qui possiamo parlare fino a quando ci siamo fatti venire i crampi sulla tastiera, ma la realtà è talmente semplice che si risponde da sola!
Perchè questa cosa virtuale non puoi confessarla a tua moglie? Non perchè non capirebbe, amico non la capirebbe nessuna moglie, ma perchè sai bene che è fra le cose che tolgono attenzione, complicità ed affidabilità ad una coppia.
Poi possiamo girarla finchè ti pare, magari non la incontri, magario resti su un piano di sublimazione del piacere, ma in solido cosa cambia da un tradimento?
Il fatto che non vi tocchiate fisicamente e non facciate l'amore in un letto?
L'ho detto a suo tempo a un'altra persona e lo ha capito benissimo, il corpo è lo strumento, il mezzo per un rapporto, sia normale che trasgressivo, ma la mente è la centrale operativa.
Per te cosa conta di più, avere un rapporto sessuale che può anche essere estemporaneo, o un coinvolgimento mentale e psicologico di un rapporto virtuale importante?  
Non ho volutamente preso in considerazione i professionisti del sesso in cam, perchè mi pare che tu sia su un piano ben diverso.  
Adesso risponditi da solo...........hai tradito?
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (30 Dicembre 2006)

*tradimento sì!!!!*

Io ho tradito mio marito e non ne sono fiera, ma è capitato. 

Ora la storia (di brevissima durata) è finita, ma io continuo a pensare all'altro. A volte ricordo, a volte immagino situazioni molto erotiche con lui.

Qundi, per essere chiara,  è da tantissimo tempo che, fisicamente,  non tradisco + mio marito....eppure mi sento più colpevole oggi di ieri, perchè i desideri e i pensieri sono per un'altro e quindi sento che sto continuando a tradire e nel peggiore dei modi......
Ciao a tutti.


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2006)

*n.r.*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Io ho tradito mio marito e non ne sono fiera, ma è capitato.
> 
> Ora la storia (di brevissima durata) è finita, ma io continuo a pensare all'altro. A volte ricordo, a volte immagino situazioni molto erotiche con lui.
> 
> ...


Ciao a te e grazie per il contributo di una esperienza vissuta.
Ti auguro di poterti sentire meglio al più presto.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (30 Dicembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Io ho tradito mio marito e non ne sono fiera, ma è capitato.
> 
> Ora la storia (di brevissima durata) è finita, ma io continuo a pensare all'altro. A volte ricordo, a volte immagino situazioni molto erotiche con lui.
> 
> ...


 
Ti comprendo, ho provato anch'io quella sensazione, anche mentre vivevo una storia assolutamente virtuale. Probabilmente è proprio per questo che ero molto imprudente, in cuor mio volevo essere scoperto......


----------



## Old kimmy (31 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> scusami.....ma ...apprezzo l'apertura con cui sei venuto a raccontarci questa cosa...ma..se è solo per parlare di un argomento..così sul forum...vuol dire che non ti stai facendo pippe mentali..goditi quello che hai vissuto..se non è così..un dubbio che sia tradimento..c'è...
> 
> ma io dico....hai una moglie vicino a te...puoi fare all'amore con  lei....
> e ti masturbi davanti ad una webcam?





x dererumnatura:

si, anche se ho una moglie, mi masturbo davanti alla webcam perché con l'altra è una cosa diversa e le voglio bene


----------



## Old kimmy (31 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che qui possiamo parlare fino a quando ci siamo fatti venire i crampi sulla tastiera, ma la realtà è talmente semplice che si risponde da sola!
> Perchè questa cosa virtuale non puoi confessarla a tua moglie? Non perchè non capirebbe, amico non la capirebbe nessuna moglie, ma perchè sai bene che è fra le cose che tolgono attenzione, complicità ed affidabilità ad una coppia.
> Poi possiamo girarla finchè ti pare, magari non la incontri, magario resti su un piano di sublimazione del piacere, ma in solido cosa cambia da un tradimento?
> Il fatto che non vi tocchiate fisicamente e non facciate l'amore in un letto?
> ...






x bruja:

forse hai ragione e la tua riflessione è perfetta. Probabilmente dal momento che esiste del sentimento - naturalmente accompagnato da sesso anche se virtuale - è tradimento...


----------



## Old kimmy (31 Dicembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Io ho tradito mio marito e non ne sono fiera, ma è capitato.
> 
> Ora la storia (di brevissima durata) è finita, ma io continuo a pensare all'altro. A volte ricordo, a volte immagino situazioni molto erotiche con lui.
> 
> ...





x anonima:

almeno sei sincera e ciò ti fa onore.


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Dicembre 2006)

kimmy ha detto:


> x anonima:
> 
> almeno sei sincera e ciò ti fa onore.


Sì..la sincerità fa onore.
Perchè non sei sincero con tua moglie e non le dici che ti masturbi dvanti alla webcam con un'altra donna?


----------



## MariLea (31 Dicembre 2006)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sì..la sincerità fa onore.
> Perchè non sei sincero con tua moglie e non le dici che ti masturbi dvanti alla webcam con un'altra donna?


Poi martedì mattina alle 8,00 ti presenti alla Agenzia delle Entrate e ti autodenunci per l'evasione del 2006


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Dicembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:


> Poi martedì mattina alle 8,00 ti presenti alla Agenzia delle Entrate e ti autodenunci per l'evasione del 2006


 
E VAI DI GUANTONI AMICA!!!


----------



## MariLea (31 Dicembre 2006)

ohhh sììììììììììììììììììì


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Dicembre 2006)

*mailea e dererumnatura*

siamo un po' cattivelle o sbaglio????

Capisco il vostro concetto, ma ci pensate che dall'altra parte della chat c'è una donna sposata??


----------



## Bruja (31 Dicembre 2006)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> siamo un po' cattivelle o sbaglio????
> 
> Capisco il vostro concetto, ma ci pensate che dall'altra parte della chat c'è una donna sposata??


Certo che ci penso, e penso che il marito forse è messo come quello con cui lei fa cam. Oppure che in modo molto superficiale considera anche lei di non tradire, oppure che credono entrambi di fare quello che fanno tutti.
Finchè ci si adagia a questa realtà, ci mettiamo sul piano di quella ragazza che disse ad Air che lei non era tanto zoccola perchè ce n'erano di peggio.
Non stiamo facendo un processo agli uomini, ma analizziamo i vari modi di tradire e quello che spesso ne pensano superficialmente chi li mette in atto, che siano uomini o donne non cambia nulla.
Probabilmente molti ci cascano per curiosità, altri per reazione, altri ancora per pigrizia e inerzia, quindi comodità, ma le problematiche sono sempre le stesse, e risolverle via internet cosa cambia? Come si diceva che risparmi tempo (niente appuntamenti chissà dove), denaro (niente hotel, benzina.............???!!!
La donna che chatta con lui è sul suo stesso piano, punto!!!! Speriamo solo non sia di quelle che dicono la solita canzone, esattamente come gli uomini, che il marito/moglie non li capiscono, si sentono soli/e, trascurati/e e quindi, siccome devono distrarsi perchè in chat cercano solo amicizia e svago, guarda caso scoprono la cam come mezzo di "comunicazione inguinale".
A me pare che certe persone presumano che la gente giri con un osso infilato nel naso e che sia disposta a credere a qualunque cosa. 
Bruja


----------



## Old lilith_666 (31 Dicembre 2006)

*Tradimento Virtuale*



lancillotto ha detto:


> siamo un po' cattivelle o sbaglio????
> 
> Questa storia del virtuale mi interessa dato che ho fatto la stessa domanda, solo che all'inverso. Mi piace davvero mio amico virtuale, ma nn abbiamo mai fatto sesso sulla web, anche perche ci sembra noioso... Parliamo si, della nostra vita, sogni e gusti sessuali...ci prepariamo per ció che, speriamo, succederá al piú presto e quindi vogliamo conoscere i desideri dell'altro. Ma chiedo a te, dato che hai avuto pure tu un rapporto virtuale: *È possibile provare dei sentimenti profondi per qualcuno che non hai mai visto in vita tua?* Ho paura che sia solo proiezioni del nostro inconscio, la voglia di trovare l'altra metá, la malfadata "anima gemella". Oppure, per me, che sono stata tradita, una specie di "scappatoia della sofferenza", dato che suo modo di essere somiglia al mio ex. Mah, son davvero confusa...*
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Dicembre 2006)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che ci penso, e penso che il marito forse è messo come quello con cui lei fa cam. Oppure che in modo molto superficiale considera anche lei di non tradire, oppure che credono entrambi di fare quello che fanno tutti.
> Finchè ci si adagia a questa realtà, ci mettiamo sul piano di quella ragazza che disse ad Air che lei non era tanto zoccola perchè ce n'erano di peggio.
> Non stiamo facendo un processo agli uomini, ma analizziamo i vari modi di tradire e quello che spesso ne pensano superficialmente chi li mette in atto, che siano uomini o donne non cambia nulla.
> Probabilmente molti ci cascano per curiosità, altri per reazione, altri ancora per pigrizia e inerzia, quindi comodità, ma le problematiche sono sempre le stesse, e risolverle via internet cosa cambia? Come si diceva che risparmi tempo (niente appuntamenti chissà dove), denaro (niente hotel, benzina.............???!!!
> ...


 
Si, ricordo il post di Air, decisamente un bel tipo quella hostes......

Il mio post comunque era proprio per contenere l'aria di processo che percepivo, poi ognuno fa della sessualità ciò che crede più opportuno


----------



## Old kimmy (31 Dicembre 2006)

lilith_666 ha detto:


> lancillotto ha detto:
> 
> 
> > siamo un po' cattivelle o sbaglio????
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Dicembre 2006)

lilith_666 ha detto:


> Questa storia del virtuale mi interessa dato che ho fatto la stessa domanda, solo che all'inverso. Mi piace davvero mio amico virtuale, ma nn abbiamo mai fatto sesso sulla web, anche perche ci sembra noioso... Parliamo si, della nostra vita, sogni e gusti sessuali...ci prepariamo per ció che, speriamo, succederá al piú presto e quindi vogliamo conoscere i desideri dell'altro. Ma chiedo a te, dato che hai avuto pure tu un rapporto virtuale: *È possibile provare dei sentimenti profondi per qualcuno che non hai mai visto in vita tua?* Ho paura che sia solo proiezioni del nostro inconscio, la voglia di trovare l'altra metá, la malfadata "anima gemella". Oppure, per me, che sono stata tradita, una specie di "scappatoia della sofferenza", dato che suo modo di essere somiglia al mio ex. Mah, son davvero confusa...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutto dipende da te.

La cosa importante che devi tenere a mente è che quando la incontrerai sarà diversa dalla tua immagine, non esiste foto, webcam, o voce che possano trasmetterti la vera immagine della persona. Io sono rimasto per certi versi deluso nel vederla la prima volta, eravamo entrambi molto imbarazzati ed era difficile iniziare a parlare perchè dopo tanti mesi al telefono, vedersi era una cosa completamente nuova.

Poi, dopo le prime parole, i primi discorsi, ci siamo riconosciuti e siamo riusciti a rilassarci, anche se in effetti non è vero perchè lei è rimasta agitata tutto il tempo.

Non abbiamo fatto nulla la prima volta, solo un bacio, ma mi sembrava strano, non riuscivo a sentire "le campane" proprio perchè il virtuale aveva un fascino completamente diverso.

Ci siamo visti altre due volte prima di andare a letto insieme e anche li è stata una tragedia, la peggior prestazione della mia vita.........

Questo significa semplicemente che puoi trasportare al reale una relazione virtuale, ma devi essere pronta ad un fallimento, è come la scuola guida, puoi conoscere la teoria a memoria, ma fino a quando non prendi in mano il volante di un auto, non puoi capire cosa significa guidare


----------



## Old kimmy (31 Dicembre 2006)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Tutto dipende da te.
> 
> La cosa importante che devi tenere a mente è che quando la incontrerai sarà diversa dalla tua immagine, non esiste foto, webcam, o voce che possano trasmetterti la vera immagine della persona. Io sono rimasto per certi versi deluso nel vederla la prima volta, eravamo entrambi molto imbarazzati ed era difficile iniziare a parlare perchè dopo tanti mesi al telefono, vedersi era una cosa completamente nuova.
> 
> ...






x lancillotto:

Posso immaginare e capire che al primo incontro dal vero potrebbe esserci dell'imbarazzo. Ma credo che tutto dipenda da come è stato impostato il dialogo nei mesi precedenti. Poi penso che se prima ci sia stato un intenso scambio di fotografie, la realtà non sia cosi diversa.

La 'tragedia' della prima volta è più che comprensibile: l'emozione è troppa.


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Dicembre 2006)

kimmy ha detto:


> x lancillotto:
> 
> Posso immaginare e capire che al primo incontro dal vero potrebbe esserci dell'imbarazzo. Ma credo che tutto dipenda da come è stato impostato il dialogo nei mesi precedenti. Poi penso che se prima ci sia stato un intenso scambio di fotografie, la realtà non sia cosi diversa.
> 
> La 'tragedia' della prima volta è più che comprensibile: l'emozione è troppa.


 
Ti assicuro che non è solo questione di imbarazzo, è proprio diverso il tutto.

Quando vivi in virtuale la persona la incontri dentro alla tua stanza davanti al pc, o in auto con il telefono in mano, oppure in tanti altri luoghi che ti sono ormai famigliari.

Nel momento in cui tu passi al reale, la prima volta l'incontro è sicuramente in campo neutro e li ti trovi in un posto che ti è sconosciuto e parli ad una persona che ami senza riconoscerla perchè è viva, si muove (e non a scatti), respira, suda, poi ci sono i rumori esterni che solitamente non ci sono che ti intimoriscono o ti distraggono. Se porverai, vedrai che coglierai anche tu questa differenza.

Per quanto concerne l'emozione della "prima volta", anche qui è stato diverso. Le mie prime volte, l'emozione ha creato eccessiva eccitazione al punto da non poter concludere, in questo caso il problema era di non riuscire ad iniziare, ecco perchè la cito come "diversa"


----------



## Bruja (31 Dicembre 2006)

*kimmy*



kimmy ha detto:


> x lancillotto:
> 
> Posso immaginare e capire che al primo incontro dal vero potrebbe esserci dell'imbarazzo. Ma credo che tutto dipenda da come è stato impostato il dialogo nei mesi precedenti. Poi penso che se prima ci sia stato un intenso scambio di fotografie, la realtà non sia cosi diversa.
> 
> La 'tragedia' della prima volta è più che comprensibile: l'emozione è troppa.


 
Non esserne tanto certo, la cam e le foto non trasmettono la gestualità non controllata, gli odori, gli imbarazzi e la presa reale di quello che comunque si è idealizzato.......... non credere che siate solo voi due ad esservi tanto intesi, capita ad altri e molti hanno avuto inizialmente problemi, anche perchè, non lo si dice mai, ma il virtuale è un bel biglietto da visita........... un po' come passare fal fidanzamento al matrimonio.
Magari andrà tutto bene e sarete perfettamente empatici............. ma hai pensato al dopo!????????????
Avete intenzione di fare sul serio, restare amanti a lungo, separarvi o cosa????
Queste cose sarebbe bene che le analizzaste prima, dopo sono pasticci ...... 
Non so gli altri, ma la mia sensazione è che ti stai infilando in un tunnel e la luce sta solo in fondo, ora vedi solo la luce, non il resto del paesaggio!!
Se non dovessi poi pensare di chiudere con tua moglie non sperare che non lo verrà a sapere, abbiamo decine di persone che avevano quella certezza................quando sui ha un'amante si cambia, e molto, e chi non se ne accorge è perchè non presta attenzione, e lì siamo ancora su un piano differente!
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (31 Dicembre 2006)

*lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> siamo un po' cattivelle o sbaglio????
> 
> Capisco il vostro concetto, ma ci pensate che dall'altra parte della chat c'è una donna sposata??


Sicuro di aver capito il mio concetto?


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Dicembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:


> Sicuro di aver capito il mio concetto?


 
Non so, sono perfetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Mi sembrava di leggere tra le vostre parole il voler "giudicare" questo comportamento a discapito del discutere il senso di esso


----------



## MariLea (31 Dicembre 2006)

la mia battuta era riferita a quello che avevo quotato...


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> la mia battuta era riferita a quello che avevo quotato...


 
Allora sei proprio cattivella


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Gennaio 2007)

*un consiglio*



kimmy ha detto:


> x trottolino:
> 
> vedi, dirlo alla mia compagna succederebbe il finimondo perché non capirebbe... O forse capirebbe ed avrebbe ragione lei. Mah... è un grande casino...


Se succedesse che tua moglie ne venisse a conoscenza ...ometti questo particolare "secondario" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




..io ne ho digerite (ne ho ancora un po' che si ripropongono...)..ma per una cosa così...avrei adottato il metodo di Lorena Bobbit 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se succedesse che tua moglie ne venisse a conoscenza ...ometti questo particolare "secondario"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' una pena (pene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) che adotterei per tutti gli stupratori


----------



## Old kimmy (1 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non esserne tanto certo, la cam e le foto non trasmettono la gestualità non controllata, gli odori, gli imbarazzi e la presa reale di quello che comunque si è idealizzato.......... non credere che siate solo voi due ad esservi tanto intesi, capita ad altri e molti hanno avuto inizialmente problemi, anche perchè, non lo si dice mai, ma il virtuale è un bel biglietto da visita........... un po' come passare fal fidanzamento al matrimonio.
> Magari andrà tutto bene e sarete perfettamente empatici............. ma hai pensato al dopo!????????????
> Avete intenzione di fare sul serio, restare amanti a lungo, separarvi o cosa????
> Queste cose sarebbe bene che le analizzaste prima, dopo sono pasticci ......
> ...





x Bruja:

meglio non pensare al dopo perché nessuno lo puo' prevedere...
E poi, mia moglie come potrebbe venirlo a sapere dal momento che non utilizza i computer?


----------



## Old kimmy (1 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non è solo questione di imbarazzo, è proprio diverso il tutto.
> 
> Quando vivi in virtuale la persona la incontri dentro alla tua stanza davanti al pc, o in auto con il telefono in mano, oppure in tanti altri luoghi che ti sono ormai famigliari.
> 
> ...






x lancillotto:

scusa ma non ho capito. Se avevi dell'eccessiva eccitazione perché non hai concluso? A me sembrerebbe il contrario... anzi si concluderebbe troppo presto...


----------



## Bruja (1 Gennaio 2007)

*kimmy*

Stai facendo il classico errore che fanno tutti gli uomini.......... sottovaluti le incognite e l'intuito di tua moglie.
Ma veramente credi di non mandare segnali inconsci? Davvero pensi che serva solo la spiata su internet per sapere.
Temo che tu sottovaluti la capacità di precezione delle persone. 
Ti auguro che sia come tu credi, ma attento ci sono vari tipi di bruschi risvegli!!!
Se proprio non se ne accorgesse, invece di entusiasmarti di averla fatta franca, pensa che ...........proprio non ti pensa e la sua mente è compresa in cose in cui tu hai un posto laterale, quindi non presta attenzione non tanto alle tue storie virtuali, ma proprio a te.

Quanto alla faccenda dell'eccitazione che ti ha spiegato lancillotto, altra buca! 
E' assolutamente normale non riuscire ad avere una conclusione nell'ipereccitazione, esattamente come si può avere una eiaculazione precoce........ fa parte della sessuologia e ne trovi svariate descrizioni su internet............... che come sai non serve solo per la chat  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (1 Gennaio 2007)

*Che tristezza...*

Certo che siamo proprio ridotti male...sesso on-line...mi ricorda il film Barbarella, quando fanno sesso con una pasticca sfiorandosi le mani!!!

Senza offesa ma tu rischi di farti cazziare da tua moglie e manco hai trombato..oh scusa l'hai fatto virtualmente con lei...nella realta' con la mano...certo sesso sicuro e con qualcuno che ami 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...

Mha...se devo fare il danno lo faccio x bene.


----------



## MariLea (1 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Allora sei proprio cattivella


allora proprio non l'hai capita se continui a dire che è cattiva
vabbè fa niente


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Gennaio 2007)

kimmy ha detto:


> x lancillotto:
> 
> scusa ma non ho capito. Se avevi dell'eccessiva eccitazione perché non hai concluso? A me sembrerebbe il contrario... anzi si concluderebbe troppo presto...


L'eccessiva eccitazione e conseguente erezione porta all'insensibilità, quindi all'impossibilità di finire


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> allora proprio non l'hai capita se continui a dire che è cattiva
> vabbè fa niente


 
No, infatti, come dicevo (mi sono accorto di aver sbagliato a scrivere, saranno i festeggiamenti), "non sono perfetto" (mi ero mangiato il "non")
Provo a rileggere perchè ieri ero decisamente COTTO, poi vi racconto se ho capito....


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Gennaio 2007)

kimmy ha detto:


> x Bruja:
> 
> meglio non pensare al dopo perché nessuno lo puo' prevedere...
> E poi, mia moglie come potrebbe venirlo a sapere dal momento che non utilizza i computer?


 
Anche mia moglie non sapeva niente di computer, ma dopo quella storia ha imparato a leggere ed inviare mail, ad usare la webcam, a utilizzare i telefonini, ricevere ed inviare sms, inviare e aprire allegati, utilizzare msn, skype, le chat, e le aste online, trovare e scaricare musica, documentarsi e partecipare ai forum...........

Si guarda i film scaricati e aggiorna il suo lettore MP3


Forse sa fare altro, ma non l'ho ancora scoperto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Gennaio 2007)

*non sai quante amiche...*

...mi hanno chiesto consulenza .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se nasce un sospetto ci si sveglia ( mi stava venendo in milanese ..un po' volgare..ma i milanesi sanno che è carino ..gli altri non capiscono...) ..ci si disciula



kimmy ha detto:


> x Bruja:
> 
> meglio non pensare al dopo perché nessuno lo puo' prevedere...
> E poi, mia moglie come potrebbe venirlo a sapere dal momento che non utilizza i computer?


----------



## Old kimmy (1 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...mi hanno chiesto consulenza ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...









beata te......


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Gennaio 2007)

kimmy ha detto:


> beata te......


Occhio a non finir beato (e magari "martire") pure tu kimmy.

Si pensa sempre che tocchi agli altri, di essere sempre un pò più furbi o fortunati...ma quando t'arriva la mazzata allora ci sente i più cretini per la superficialità con cui si è agito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Gennaio 2007)

*non credo che ...*

averti dato un parere su una tua esperienza (che hai chiesto tu scrivendo su un forum) che è volgare, patetica e meschina ...ti possa far pensare che qualunque mio intervento sia finalizzato a disprezzarti ..quello e il precedente /(con il riferimento alla signora Bobbit) erano finalizzati a farti riflettere sui rischi reali ...visto che non hai alcuna disponibilità a riflettere su di te ..la partner virtuale ..i vostri problemi ..i tuoi problemi di coppia e sessuali ..come sarebbe opportuno fare nel tuo caso e quasi tutti fanno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








kimmy ha detto:


> beata te......


----------



## Old kimmy (1 Gennaio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Occhio a non finir beato (e magari "martire") pure tu kimmy.
> 
> Si pensa sempre che tocchi agli altri, di essere sempre un pò più furbi o fortunati...ma quando t'arriva la mazzata allora ci sente i più cretini per la superficialità con cui si è agito.






ma come siete tutti negativi....


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Gennaio 2007)

kimmy ha detto:


> ma come siete tutti negativi....


Assolutamente no, se mai realistici...e pensa che potrei farne a meno, visto che a me non è mai capitato... ma son meno presuntuoso di quanto pari essere tu...ma visto che non ti servono consigli, eviterò personalmente di dartene ancora.

Buon anno e...goditelo!!


----------



## Old kimmy (1 Gennaio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, se mai realistici...e pensa che potrei farne a meno, visto che a me non è mai capitato... ma son meno presuntuoso di quanto pari essere tu...ma visto che non ti servono consigli, eviterò personalmente di dartene ancora.
> 
> Buon anno e...goditelo!!






vedo che è il forum dei permalosi


----------



## Lettrice (1 Gennaio 2007)

kimmy ha detto:


> ma come siete tutti negativi....


Assolutamente no....Buon Anno anche a te.


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...mi hanno chiesto consulenza ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, davvero MILANESE il disciularsi........


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Gennaio 2007)

kimmy ha detto:


> vedo che è il forum dei permalosi


Hai capito tutto!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> allora proprio non l'hai capita se continui a dire che è cattiva
> vabbè fa niente


ehmmmm.... devo ammettere che con la storia dei guantoni, dell'Agenzia delle Entrate, ecc, ecc...... ancora non mi è chiaro......

Andrò a fare una stage di aggiornamento, potete consigliarmi un posto adatto??


----------



## MariLea (1 Gennaio 2007)

*mi quoto da me...*



> Citazione:
> Originalmente inviato da *dererumnatura*
> _Sì..la sincerità fa onore.
> Perchè non sei sincero con tua moglie e non le dici che ti masturbi dvanti alla webcam con un'altra donna?_
> ...




Era un paradosso, come un paradosso mi era sembrato quello che aveva scritto dererum e che veniva per l'appunto citato sopra.

Comunque spero che kimmy lo abbia interpretato bene, nonostante i miei guantoni e senza stage


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Era un paradosso, come un paradosso mi era sembrato quello che aveva scritto dererum e che veniva per l'appunto citato sopra.
> 
> Comunque spero che kimmy lo abbia interpretato bene, nonostante i miei guantoni e senza stage


 
e non era un paradosso "pungente"??


----------



## MariLea (1 Gennaio 2007)

vabbè... buon anno lanci


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Gennaio 2007)

Buon anno a te mailea......


----------



## Bruja (1 Gennaio 2007)

*lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> e non era un paradosso "pungente"??


Sì, come un gancio al mento!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (1 Gennaio 2007)

*kimmy*

Senti, il problema permalosità è proprio fuori luogo, alla fine mica stai tradendo noi............
E' solo che qui, piaccia o meno, abbiamo, messi insieme, una certa esperienza di come vanno queste cose.
Ora se tu preferisci pensare che siamo permalosi, negativi e sfiduciati, come non detto, ma ripeto, scordati che una donna non scopra qualcosa se davvero ne ha intenzione.
Sè di una persona che ha ripulito il conto corrente del marito per ingaggiare un detective, credi davvero che quelli non sappiano come scovare prove, anche se non ti conoscono, se non sanno le tue password e se credi non abbiano il tuo cell. 
Ho solo fatto un paradosso ma tu mi sembri proprio di quellki che vivono sulle nuvolette, non te ne accorgi ma sei una anima bella molto illusa.  Inoltre, e questo potrebbe non importare ma non èdetto, che ne sai che la tua amica di cam venga beccata a sua volta, o credi ciecamente a quello che ti dice ?
Non so, ma l'impressione è che qui quello che non ha capito bene il rischio sia tu, comunque dipende sempre da quanto a te importi di tua moglie.
Alla fine sei tu che devi convivere con lei prima ed eventualmente dopo la scoperta........
Bruja 


p.s. Sai cosa davvero rende perplessi  nei tuoi post, la strafottenza con cui credi che tua moglie sia una che non ce la farà mai a beccarti. Non sei preso da interrogastivi per il fatto che ti stai "consolando" con una cam, ma solo di capire se è tradimento...... quindi non ti interessa granchè il discorso psicologico ma quello morale, e siccome ti si è detto che è tradimento  e che fatalmente arriverete alle vie di fatto, sei tranquillo perchè tanto qua moglie non lo saprà.  
Qui non giudichiamo nessuno sia chiaro, stiamo discorrendo semplicemente, ma tu che idea ti faresti di te stesso se fossi un tuo amico?


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Gennaio 2007)

kimmy ha detto:


> x trottolino:
> 
> vedi, dirlo alla mia compagna succederebbe il finimondo perché non capirebbe... O forse capirebbe ed avrebbe ragione lei. Mah... è un grande casino...


 
Ti sei risposto da solo.


----------



## MariLea (1 Gennaio 2007)

*cosa ha di pungente?*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sì, come un gancio al mento!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stiamo a credere che sia possibile che uno dice alla moglie: "sai cara, io mi masturbo in cam con una tizia che mi prende un casino..."
è pungente per chi?  un gancio al mento di chi? 
se io credo che lo stesso domani si presenterà all'Agenzia delle Entrate per autodenunciarsi di evasione...
Sarei cattiva, giudicante... mahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Stiamo a credere che sia possibile che uno dice alla moglie: "sai cara, io mi masturbo in cam con una tizia che mi prende un casino..."
> è pungente per chi? un gancio al mento di chi?
> se io credo che lo stesso domani si presenterà all'Agenzia delle Entrate per autodenunciarsi di evasione...
> Sarei cattiva, giudicante... mahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


Dai mailea tu hai fatto un paradosso, io ho fatto del sarcasmo, nessuno a parlato di giudici e imputati.

Hai visto anche tu che kimmy non ha le idee chiare su cosa sia un tradimento, ne su quali siano le conseguenze di ciò che fa.

Qui non ci sono processi a nessuno e ti chiedo scusa se ti ho urtato


----------



## Old lilith_666 (1 Gennaio 2007)

*Moglie...*

.... scema.. So di signora che a lei faceva comodo che il marito avessi le amanti virtuali intanto che lei lo aveva davvero. E MOLTO reale. Chissá se quella del nostro amico non é cosí... A volte é comodo farsi vedere come una che non capisce niente.


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Gennaio 2007)

lilith_666 ha detto:


> .... scema.. So di signora che a lei faceva comodo che il marito avessi le amanti virtuali intanto che lei lo aveva davvero. E MOLTO reale. Chissá se quella del nostro amico non é cosí... A volte é comodo farsi vedere come una che non capisce niente.


sembrare stupidi o ignoranti ti permette di vivere meglio perchè la gente non si aspetta nulla da te, è però difficile continuare a nascondersi........


----------



## Old lilith_666 (1 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> sembrare stupidi o ignoranti ti permette di vivere meglio perchè la gente non si aspetta nulla da te, è però difficile continuare a nascondersi........


Io non sarei riuscita. Meglio vera e scema che ipocrita.


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Gennaio 2007)

lilith_666 ha detto:


> Io non sarei riuscita. Meglio vera e scema che ipocrita.


Non mi riferivo al tradimento, ma al fatto di nascondere le proprie potenzialità in genere. Conosco una ragazza con quelle carattestiche, considerata da tutti una stupida e io mi sono ritrovato a rispettarla proprio per il suo intuito e capacita di apprendimento....


----------



## Old lilith_666 (1 Gennaio 2007)

*MMMMMMM*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo al tradimento, ma al fatto di nascondere le proprie potenzialità in genere. Conosco una ragazza con quelle carattestiche, considerata da tutti una stupida e io mi sono ritrovato a rispettarla proprio per il suo intuito e capacita di apprendimento....


Questo va bene con i colleghi sul lavoro. Non dimostrare mai le vere potenzialitá.


----------

